# Study on zinc/copper and metabolic rate and disability scales in ME/CFIDS



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to the Co-Cure list:Associations between zinc/copper, metabolic rate and disability scales in CFS. The complete article can be found here:Metabolic StudyReaders may also wish to join my free nutritional and environmental medicine newsletter at: http://www.nutritional-healing.com.au/content/newsletter.phpRegards, Blake Graham, B.Sc (Honours) Clinical Nutritionist Perth, Western Australia


----------

